# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Dice Rolls >  Rolling some dice

## Alhallor

A most crucial will save. (1d20+8)[*15*]

----------


## Alhallor

Another will save: (1d20+10)[*17*]

----------


## Alhallor

Another interesting roll (1d20+5)[*10*]

----------


## Zaphnath

A very special d8 roll. (1d8)[*6*]

----------


## Zaphnath

Another special roll.

(20d100)[*866*]

----------

